# Keine Asus-Boards bei Mindfactory



## vlim (18. Oktober 2019)

Mir ist letztens aufgefallen, dass Mindfactory keine Asus-Boards mehr im Sortiment hat. 

Weis da jemand näheres drüber, z.B. seit wann das so ist oder gab es irgendwo eine Pressemitteilung dazu o.ä.?


----------



## Kenny- (18. Oktober 2019)

Kam schon (öfters) mal vor. Ich denke, dass die sich irgendwo nicht einigen konnten.... Später kamen die Produkte dann auch wieder. Ich denke, dass ist eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Oktober 2019)

schau mal hier

Wichtig fuer alle Selbstbauer: Kein Asus mehr bei Mindfactory | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Oktober 2019)

Ist mit ein Grund bei Mindfactory nichts mehr zu bestellen.


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Oktober 2019)

Wieso? Nur weil im Moment kein ASUS mehr im Sortiment ist? Gibt ja keine anderen Hersteller.. und ist ja auch nicht so das sich ASUS durch irgendwas von anderen abheben würde.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Wieso? Nur weil im Moment kein ASUS mehr im Sortiment ist? Gibt ja keine anderen Hersteller.. und ist ja auch nicht so das sich ASUS durch irgendwas von anderen abheben würde.


Und wieso soll ich was anderes kaufen wenn ich Asus bevorzuge?! Ich kann auch wo anders kaufen, muss ja nicht Mindfactory sein.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Oktober 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Wieso? Nur weil im Moment kein ASUS mehr im Sortiment ist? Gibt ja keine anderen Hersteller.. und ist ja auch nicht so das sich ASUS durch irgendwas von anderen abheben würde.



Mindfactory macht sowas ja nicht zum 1. mal.
Man versucht hier Asus zu bewegen denen bessere Konditionen zu geben, wieso sollte ich als Kunde so einen Händler dann auch noch belohnen indem ich bei denen kaufe?
Es gibt genug andere Händler und auch wenn sich Asus nicht viel von der Konkurrenz unterscheidet, so unterscheidet sich Mindfactory von anderen und zwar negativ.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Seit ich vor ein paar Jahren mit einer Garantieabwicklung Probleme hatte kaufe ich ehe nichts mehr über Mindfactory. 

Kaufe nur noch bevorzugt über Alternate und auch wenn die Preise hier etwas höher angesetzt sind hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme mit Lieferungen oder einer Abwicklung der Garantie. Ein Mainboard was defekt war habe ich innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate problemlos 14 Tage später gegen ein neues ausgetauscht bekommen. Hierzu musste ich nicht wie bei Mindfactory irgend ein Service Gold mit bezahlen um bevorzugt zu werden. Produkte die als Lagernd gelistet werden versendet Alternate in der Regel sogar am selben Tag. So hatte ich schon oft Bestellungen bereits schon am nächsten Tag da.


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Oktober 2019)

So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen... ich hatte bei Mindfactory noch nie Probleme, im Gegenteil, waren bisher immer sehr Kulant.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Man versucht hier Asus zu bewegen denen bessere Konditionen zu geben...



Sehe das Problem nicht, ist soweit ich weiß die Aufgabe des Einkaufs bessere Konditionen rauszuschlagen. Wie ihr schon richtig gesagt habt gibt es ja noch genug andere Shops in denen man einkaufen kann wenn man an der Marke festhalten möchte. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man hier noch nicht einmal weiß woran es genau liegt. Das sind alles nur Mutmaßungen.


----------



## compisucher (18. Oktober 2019)

Hatte jetzt auch noch nie irgend ein Problem mit MF, eher im Gegenteil.
Die wenigen Reklamationen/Umtausche wurden stets zufriedenstellend abgewickelt.

Aber soll ja keine Werbeveranstaltung für MF abgeben... 

Wenn die kein ASUS mehr haben, kauft jener, der ASUS haben will eben woanders, gibt ja noch andere Großhändler mit ähnlichen Preisen.

Da ich, eher per Zufall. denn aus Ablehnung der Marke, noch nie irgendwas für mich von ASUS bestellt habe, ist es mir grad egal.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

So macht jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen. 

Bei mir hat das ganze damals volle 3 Monate gedauert und am ende musste ich auch noch mit dem Anwalt drohen da sich da nichts mehr getan hatte. Dann bekam ich als austausch zu einer MSI GTX 770 Gaming X Grafikkarte eine Palit 960 Euro als Referenzdesign. Zufällig wurde ein paar Tage zuvor die gleiche Grafikkarte die ich hatte in Mindstar zum verkauf angeboten obwohl diese Grafikkarten seit einem Jahr nicht mehr geführt wurden. Die Palit hatte natürlich auch den Verkaufswert was sie immer als Restwert in so einem Fall berechnen.

Am ende war natürlich auch alles gut, da die Palit auch gut war und sie dann ehe in einem Office Rechner verbaut wurde. Der ursprüngliche Rechner hatte bereits eine neue GTX 980 verbaut. Denn als die GTX 770 defekt ging wurde direkt eine GTX 980 was zu der Zeit noch aktuell war gekauft um nicht ohne Grafikkarte da zu stehen.  Das war auch gut so, da keiner mit 3 Monate hätte rechnen können.

Es sind aber so Sachen wo man sich fürs nächste mal Gedanken dazu macht, denn ich bin nicht nur Kunde wenn ich kaufe, sondern auch dann noch wenn ein Produkt wieder ihren Anspruch abverlangt.


----------



## compisucher (18. Oktober 2019)

OK, dein Ärger über MF ist nachvollziehbar und mutmaßlich würde ich ähnlich reagieren, wenn mir so was passieren würde.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab meines auch bei Cyberport bestellt.


----------



## shorty1990 (18. Oktober 2019)

Also ich habe schon viel bei Alternate, Mindfactory und auch Caseking und Co. Bestellt.
Der Support/Service war bei mir eigentlich immer im rechtlich legalen Rahmen.
Jedoch bestehen diese Shops(zumindest bei mir) auf die Regelungen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung.
Alles innerhalb der 6 Monate ist kein Problem...danach wird's kompliziert. Das ist auch deren Recht. Also alles OK!

 Seit ich deshalb mal etwas Stress mit einem defekten Mainboard bei Alternate hatte, bestelle ich alle "größeren" Sachen ausschließlich bei Amazon.
Ja, Das ist meist teurer aber Amazon Interessiert es halt nicht wer nun schuld ist das die Grafikkarte kaputt ist. Meine GTX 1070 wurde ohne Murren nach ca. 18 Monaten in Benutzung durch eine neue Ausgetauscht. Amazon ging sogar in Vorleistung! Also ich habe die neue GPU erhalten und musste die alte innerhalb eines Monats zurück senden. Da muss ich sagen das der Support/Service bei Amazon mit am besten ist. Dafür bezahle ich dann auch gerne etwas mehr.


----------



## AlphaMale (18. Oktober 2019)

Ja, das dort ab und an immer mal wieder ein Hersteller rausfliegt, kennt man ja bei MF 
Hab selbst in knapp 13 Jahren und Bestellungen von 73.00 - 75.000 € keine Probleme (Lieferung, Zahlung, RMA Rückabwicklung) gehabt (7x RMA früh defekte Be Quiet Netzteile, 2 defekte SSD (SanDisk, Crucial MX300), 2x defekte Festplatte nach 4 Wochen/2 1/2 Monaten  (beides WD Green 3TB), Board/CPU Kombi mit nicht genau ergründbarer Problematik (Board haute 1,5-1.7 Volt selbständig auf eine arme kleine 6600k CPU , ohne es irgendwie beeinflussen/einstellen zu können.), 2x Gehäuse Frontpanel und USB 3 Header defekt (Sharkoon und Corsair) . =  bei aktuell 107 Bestellungen 
Das war es ...und bin zufrieden.

Am Rande: Ein Freund von mir hat ernsthaft bei nahezu jeder Bestellung irgendwie ein Problem mit einem Bauteil gehabt, ist beinahe wie verhext.. irgendwie meint das MF Karma es wohl nicht so gut mit ihm

P.S: Ich bin kein Händler oder so...sondern baue seit 15 Jahren nebenher Pc System (Kleinunternehmer wie CAD Zeichenbüros, Zahntechniklabore, Betreuungsbüros von gesetzlichen Betreuern, Vereine, und und und.


----------



## Freiheraus (18. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da ich, eher per Zufall. denn aus Ablehnung der Marke, noch nie irgendwas für mich von ASUS bestellt habe, ist es mir grad egal.



Der Zufall heisst wahrscheinlich Preis/Leistung, und wer für ASUS-"Voodoo" nicht zugänglich/anfällig ist, der kommt wunderbar ohne die Marke aus. Es gibt immer einen Hersteller der vergleichbare Massenprodukte leiser, effizienter, schneller, hochwertiger oder besser ausgestattet anbietet.


----------



## Cosmas (18. Oktober 2019)

Who cares...?

Schlägt sich MF eben mit ASUS rum und verhandelt nach, is ihr gutes Recht. 

Genau wie ASUS sich das Recht herausnimmt, Leuten keine Testmuster zu senden oder jenen, die welche haben, sich aber an gewünschte Testverfahren, die ASUS im besten Licht dastehenlassen sollen, nicht halten, eben die Veröffentlichung selbiger Tests zu versagen...

ASUS sind keine Heiligen und haben auch keine Sonderdaseinsberechtigung...und mit MF hatte ich bisher nie irgendein Problem, das sich nicht über E-Post oder nen Telefonat regeln liess.


----------



## azzih (19. Oktober 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Mindfactory macht sowas ja nicht zum 1. mal.
> Man versucht hier Asus zu bewegen denen bessere Konditionen zu geben, wieso sollte ich als Kunde so einen Händler dann auch noch belohnen indem ich bei denen kaufe?
> Es gibt genug andere Händler und auch wenn sich Asus nicht viel von der Konkurrenz unterscheidet, so unterscheidet sich Mindfactory von anderen und zwar negativ.



Mindfactory kauft nicht bei Asus direkt, sondern beim Großhändler. Dazu haben sie gar nicht die Marktmacht irgendwas zu erzwingen. 

Vermute Mindfactory hat irgendwie gegen Herstellerauflagen versoßen und musste deswegen die Produkte auslisten. Das passiert gar nicht so selten in der Branche, man einigt sich da aber in der Regel relativ zügig.


----------



## yingtao (20. Oktober 2019)

Mit Mindfactory hatte ich damals recht gute, danach dann aber eher negative Erfahrungen gehabt. Grafikkarte bestellt mit Status sofort verfügbar, per sofort Überweisung bezahlt und erst 2 Tage später wurde der Status der Bestellung geändert in Ware nicht verfügbar mit neuem Liefertermin in rund 3 Wochen obwohl auf der Produktseite noch immer stand dass die Ware sofort verfügbar ist. Support meinte dass das an deren Warensystem liegt und die Ware bereits reserviert, aber noch nicht versandt ist und deshalb vom System noch als verfügbar angezeigt wird. Als die Grafikkarte dann nach 3,5 Wochen endlich bei mir ankam fiel direkt auf dass die Siegel bereits geöffnet wurden, der ESD Beutel der GPU nur mit Tesafilm zugeklebt wurde. Support meinte dass es zwar ein Rückläufer ist aber die das ganze geprüft haben und der Rückläufer Neuware entspricht. Habe die Grafikkarte dann wieder zurückgeschickt und hat dann auch wieder fast 2 Wochen gedauert bis ich mein Geld wieder hatte. Ist jetzt schon ein paar Jahre her (war zur Zeit der GTX980) und es kann gut sein dass die sich wieder gebessert haben aber das mit dem Service Level Gold damit die Ware nach der Bestellung auch sofort reserviert wird finde ich sehr nervig aber das mir gebrauchte Ware als Neuware verkauft wurde hat mich dazu gebracht da nichts mehr zu kaufen, vor allem da deren Preise auch nicht mehr so viel besser sind als woanders.


----------



## Saguya (20. Oktober 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Mindfactory kauft nicht bei Asus direkt, sondern beim Großhändler. Dazu haben sie gar nicht die Marktmacht irgendwas zu erzwingen.
> 
> Vermute Mindfactory hat irgendwie gegen Herstellerauflagen versoßen und musste deswegen die Produkte auslisten. Das passiert gar nicht so selten in der Branche, man einigt sich da aber in der Regel relativ zügig.



Natürlich haben sie dies, weil Sie in DE der Größte Händler sind. Ist nicht das erste mal, wenn MF jemanden kickt, weil ihnen die Preise nicht passen.
Habe schon lange bei MF nichts mehr gekauft, nach dem ich mehrmals Defekte oder Gebrauchte HW bekommen habe.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Oktober 2019)

Mindfactory ist eben einer der größten Händler in Deutschland und ich meine sogar auch in der EU. Da ist es ja nur natürlich, dass sich auch mehr Leute über Probleme beklagen. In den Foren und Kundenbewertungen liest man halt meist nichts über die positiven Erfahrungen, sondern eher über die Probleme. Und so kann es eben auch sein, dass Mindfactory schlechter bewertet und angesehen wird, als sie tatsächlich sind. Soll jetzt nicht bedeuten, dass dem auch so ist, aber diese Möglichkeit sollte man in Betracht ziehen. 

Darüber hinaus, Mindfactory verhandelt als Großhändler die Preise mit einer gewissen Rückendeckung. Mit der Größe verbessert sich natürlich die Verhandlungsposition. Das kennt man z.B. auch von den Discountern. Die drücken gerne auch mal den Milchpreis oder Preise für andere Waren, z.B. hat Edeka auch mal Produkte vom Mars-Konzern aus dem Sortiment genommen. 
Wenn man sich also über Mindfactory echauffiert weil sie die Preise drücken wollen, sollte man besser auch nicht bei Aldi, Lidl & Co. einkaufen. 

Die Konkurrenz von Mindfactory würde das sicher auch tun, wenn sie es nicht eh schon tut, nur dann in größerem Umfang. Wie gesagt, da spielt die Größe wieder eine Rolle.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (22. Oktober 2019)

Erst GIGABYTE, dann be quiet! dann EVGA und Jetzt ASUS


----------

